# Post adoption depression



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Post adoption depression isn't something we learned about on our preparation course or as part of our assessment and until relatively recently, I didn't know it existed. It does though and is very common and needs to be talked about more and should definitely form part of adoption training. In some ways, new adoptive parents are probably more likely to experience it than those who have birth children due to the experience most of us have experienced with infertility before we start the adoption rollercoaster. I've written a blog about it http://www.wemadeawish.co.uk/2019/02/12/post-adoption-depression/ which includes a couple of links to some helpful information about it if you want to find out more about it.


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you for that. I am a child care solicitor. I represented a child who was placed for adoption but then the couple returned her because of post adoption depression. Was really sad for all.


----------

